# If you don't use it, you'll lose it!



## paulad.roberts88@gmail.com (Dec 17, 2012)

I have read in one of the coding trade magazines that it is best to get at least one year experience coding before taking a CPC exam. I have taken it once and unfortunately didn't pass. My externship was something left to be desired. I am a true believer, if you don't use it you'll lose it.  Most employers want someone with 2-4 years experience but  will hire someone who is related to someone that knows someone with NO experience or education. How do you gain experience outside of an externship? Any advice or words of wisdom/encouragement?


----------



## bbrucew@bellsouth.net (Dec 18, 2012)

I kept hearing the same thing. I passed the CPC exam a month before I graduated and it was still the same response of needing 2 to 4 years experience. I got lucky that my school tries to place all graduates, I got a call for a temp position doing administrative work at a medical office and it is turning in to a permanent position after the first of the year. But it seems that being willing to do something else in the medical field is the only way to get started which makes it hard to get that "A" off of your credential.


----------



## audzimmy@gmail.com (Dec 18, 2012)

I've heard the same thing...but then aapc also claims that 85% of the students who take their courses pass the CPC exam.  I am taking courses in a community college for an associates degree in MOT (Medical Office Technology).  I will be interning next semester, and will graduate in May, but also plan on taking the CPC-H course through aapc starting next month.   I have no experience at all in the medical office, but am very "book smart" and very dedicated to my studies, so I have high hopes in passing the exam.   When I am done, I know I will have to take a lesser job, but that's fine with me.  As bbrucew said, a person has to be willing to do something else in the medical field just to "get started".


----------



## MnTwins29 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Agree with prior experience*

I am certified in both AHIMA and AAPC and I can honestly say that if I didn't have coding experience before taking them, I would have struggled big time.   My first coding cert was CCS-P which I didn't take until I had three years experience, which was what AHIMA recommended at the time.   Wasn't required but STRONGLY recommended, and was glad that I heeded that advice.  A few years later I get CEMC and just a few weeks ago CPC-H, and again, if I did not have coding experience prior to the exam, I don't think I would have done nearly as well.   I do know I am "book smart" and that I "test well" - but nothing beats experience, even if it is not direct coding experience.


----------



## paulad.roberts88@gmail.com (Dec 19, 2012)

That is now my plan; to work in a medical office or clinic. I have before. The challenge is getting a response. I have extedned my search to where I will re-locate if I have to.


----------



## paulad.roberts88@gmail.com (Dec 19, 2012)

I wish you luck in your externship. I really do believe that makes a difference as to what you want to do with your degree. My externship was filing, copying  and faxing. I was placed somewhere where that was their first time having externs and though I was not very pleased, I kept it professional and did what was assigned with a smile.


----------



## annamaria1827 (Dec 19, 2012)

I started  looking for a job when I studied in college. Every employer asked for certification; without certification- no one wanted to talk even. I decided to get CPC without experience, and received CPC when I was still at college. Next,  employers started to ask me for experience. I didn't have any experience in medical field, so first I became volunteer in the hospital that gave me opportunity to become part of medical facility. Next goal was to get experience in coding. The good opportunity is in the local AAPC chapter. Every month is local chapter meeting, where present many supervisors of many different medical coding departments, and where announced opportunities for job. My first experince I got by asking to work for free, without money, just for experience; I work so three weeks, drove every day about 80 miles, in very hot summer.  A few months later I was hired, and now working second year.


----------



## paulad.roberts88@gmail.com (Dec 20, 2012)

annamaria1827, I have also taken to the thought of volunteering, being creative in achieving the goals I want in my career.


----------

